# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme rreth nje detyre ne Matematikë.

## CuLi-GoaL

Mund te me ndihmoni rreth kesaj detyre

Perquesi prej alumini me gjatsi _l=20 m_  e ka formen e  gypit  _a=0.5 mm_ rrezja e brenshme e prerjes terthore ndersa _b=1 mm_ . 

  Te gjendet Rezistenca  _R= ?_

----------


## RaPSouL

E ke formulën e Rezistencës në librin ku gjendet kjo detyrë?

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

jo nuk eshte prandaj po pyes

----------


## Jack Watson

*R= p x l  / A*

*P* - (shkronje greke, shqiptohet _ro_, nuk është p), resistiviteti, varet nga lloji i lendes të përcjellësit, në këtë rast aluminit. Gjej sa e ka ro-në alumini te librin ku po punon, zakonisht shënohet në fund të librit.

*l* - gjatësia e përcjellësit (mos harro ta kthesh në metër). Në këtë rast, e ka dhënë vetë ushtrimi në metra.

*A* - sipërfaqja e prerjes tërthore të përcjellësit, në metra katrore. Në këtë rast gjej sipërfaqen e rrethit. (lexoje mirë ushtrimin, sepse se ke sqaru mirë).

-->Natën.

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

rro=0.0270   me nevoitet syprina e rrethit

----------


## Jack Watson

Pse se di si e ka formulën syprina e rrethit?

Katër për sot, por po ta them: _pi_ x R në katror

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

Nese ka mundesi Mund te ma gjesh Syprien se sa Eshte te lutem

----------


## Brari

ke dy rrathe..
njeri me rreze aq e kaq.. tjetri  kaq e aq..
pra tubi ne periferine jasht ka rreze 1 mm.

gjeja siperfaqen ketij rrethi..
pastaj gjej siperfaqen e boshllekut.. pra te pjeses bosh te prerjes terthore te tubit.. qe e ka rrezen 0,5mm.

nga siperfqaja..e rrethit me rreze 1 mm hiq siperfaqen e pjeses boshe me rreze 0,5 mm.

te del pra siperfaqja me brum..pra me metal e tubit.. qe i ngjan tash nje unaze.. 
dihet se rezistenca elektrike ne percjelles ka varesi nga seksioni i percjellsit..
sa me i holl nje percjelles.. aq me rezistues eshte ndaj levizjes se elektrnve.. dhe e kunderta.. sa me i trashe percjellsi aq me lirisht leviz elektroni.. neper te..

pra tub i trash a tel i trash.. me e vogel rezistenca elektrike.. e anasjelltas..

ke tabel ne liber.. se sa eshte rezistenca specifike e aluminit bakrit arit etj..
merre kte te dhene.. gjatesin e ke l -ne.. dhe zbato formulen..

behet fjale per rrym elektrike te vazhduar ne percjelles.. besoj..pra ku nuk hyn ne hesap frekuenca.. se ahere dalin tjera probleme.. sikurse rezistenca valore etj..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Pse se di si e ka formulën syprina e rrethit?
> 
> Katër për sot, por po ta them: _pi_ x R në katror





> *R= p x l  / A*
> 
> *P* - (shkronje greke, shqiptohet _ro_, nuk është p), resistiviteti, varet nga lloji i lendes të përcjellësit, në këtë rast aluminit. Gjej sa e ka ro-në alumini te librin ku po punon, zakonisht shënohet në fund të librit.
> 
> *l* - gjatësia e përcjellësit (mos harro ta kthesh në metër). Në këtë rast, e ka dhënë vetë ushtrimi në metra.
> 
> *A* - sipërfaqja e prerjes tërthore të përcjellësit, në metra katrore. Në këtë rast gjej sipërfaqen e rrethit. (lexoje mirë ushtrimin, sepse se ke sqaru mirë).
> 
> -->Natën.


eWWWWWW me shkolle cuni  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## G.D

Te pakten vajze duhet te thuash faleminderit!

----------


## EdiR

Per mendimin tim kjo detyre eshte zgjidhur keshtu qe tema do te mbyllet, ndihme me te detajuar sesa ajo qe ka dhene Jack Watson nuk mund te ekzistoje.
Kalofshi mire,
Ed

----------

